# Kioti CS2210 belly mower



## catalinu (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello, I need a belly mower for my Kioti, very hard to find one in Montreal area. Any suggestion for a Bobcat compatibility one? Or anything else?
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello catalinu, welcome to the forum.

Attached below is the tractordata.com spec sheet a Kioti SM2410 mid-mount mower deck to fit your tractor. Trying to fit another brand deck under your tractor will likely be a major league headache. Check with your Kioti dealer to see if he can get an SM2410 deck for you. Even if he can get it, there's likely going to be pieces that will be extremely difficult to find. Your tractor has a rear PTO, have you considered a rear-mount type rotary cutter.



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/008/9/5/8956-kioti-cs2210-attachments.html


----------



## catalinu (Sep 3, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello catalinu, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached below is the tractordata.com spec sheet a Kioti SM2410 mid-mount mower deck to fit your tractor. Trying to fit another brand deck under your tractor will likely be a major league headache. Check with your Kioti dealer to see if he can get an SM2410 deck for you. Even if he can get it, there's likely going to be pieces that will be extremely difficult to find. Your tractor has a rear PTO, have you considered a rear-mount type rotary cutter.
> 
> ...


Thanks, BigT, I already got the info directly from Kioti: Mowers | Kioti Tractors
I already have a rear-mount one, but it is difficult to handle for my wife...
A new SM2410 one is too expensive, so I tried to expand my possibilities to reach an used one (almost impossible to find).
I agree that if the mounting system does not match it will be a headache, I hoped that Bobcat has a compatible one...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

catalinu,

You might consider a zero turn mower. Once you and your wife get used to mowing with it, you will never go back to a lawn tractor. Highly maneuverable and much faster.


----------

